# Halloween 2017



## hill111 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, here are some pictures of a few of the props I've been building over the last couple of years, along with a video and picture of my old house! I moved into a new house this spring so I'm looking forward to decorating this year and working on some new props! I'll upload more pictures soon :jol:


> Halloween 2017!


----------



## hill111 (Aug 8, 2018)

http://imgur.com/UsYALge

Here is the correct link, sorry!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great lighting and Love the alien, nice overall setup


----------

